

Form and Fortune: Steve Jobs’s pursuit of perfection—and the consequences. - abdullahkhalids
http://www.tnr.com/article/books-and-arts/magazine/100978/form-fortune-steve-jobs-philosopher

======
lutusp
Hey -- it's a paywall! Maybe some kind of warning?

------
earwolf
spam paywall bullshit

